
How the Brain Benefits With Aging - jaybol
http://www.rd.com/living-healthy/how-the-brain-benefits-with-aging/article177390.html
======
Aurametrix
Indeed, brains filled with relevant prior knowledge and experiences are better
at making connections and reaching logical end points.

Clickable link to another interesting article on spontaneous activity in
"experienced brains" reflecting "memory traces" for the newly learned things:
[http://www.sott.net/articles/show/200398-Scans-Show-
Learning...](http://www.sott.net/articles/show/200398-Scans-Show-Learning-
Sculpts-The-Brain-s-Connections)

